

Build a Reputation Monitoring Dashboard - schindyguy
http://www.aimclearblog.com/2009/03/16/how-to-build-a-reputation-monitoring-dashboard/

======
matthiaswh
This article is pretty old and a little outdated.

However, it is a creative free alternative to a paid reputation monitoring
service and it works really well.

